

Google Fiber: Working with content providers to minimize buffering - panarky
http://googlefiberblog.blogspot.com/2014/05/minimizing-buffering.html

======
panarky

      We give companies like Netflix and Akamai free access to space
      and power in our facilities and they provide their own content
      servers.
    
      We don’t make money from peering or colocation; since people
      usually only stream one video at a time, video traffic doesn’t
      bog down or change the way we manage our network in any meaningful 
      way — so why not help enable it?
    
      But we also don’t charge because it’s really a win-win-win situation.
      It’s good for content providers because they can deliver really
      high-quality streaming video to their customers... It’s good
      for us because it saves us money (it’s easier to transport video
      traffic from a local server than it is to transport it thousands
      of miles). But most importantly, we do this because it gives
      Fiber users the fastest, most direct route to their content.

